# Happy Birthday Lord Homicide!!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy birthday! Hope you have a great day filled with everything you've wished for!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday LH - Hope you have a fantastic day.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, my sarcastic friend!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, LordH!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday LordH!!! Hope your day is a great one and your birthday wishes all come true!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lord Homicide! You're not getting older, your getting bett..., oh hell, your getting older.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!*​


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday LH!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Have a great day


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lord H!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

